# I cancelled my order with WSP - never again



## bbrown (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered on December 30th and have yet to receive a tracking number much less the order itself.

I called  them Friday and they assured me that it would ship  that day.  I called yesterday and was told the same thing.  So I called about 5 minutes ago and they said the same thing.  So I cancelled my order and will file a complaint with the BBB.

HORRIBLE business practice.


----------



## bbrown (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh and these were all FO's that I had been waiting on.  I have ordered from 6 other companies in the meantime and have received my orders.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2015)

Thats unusual, I've always had very prompt service from them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 13, 2015)

bbrown said:


> I ordered on December 30th and have yet to receive a tracking number much less the order itself.
> 
> I called them Friday and they assured me that it would ship that day. I called yesterday and was told the same thing. So I called about 5 minutes ago and they said the same thing. So I cancelled my order and will file a complaint with the BBB.
> 
> HORRIBLE business practice.


I quit using them years ago, when I found my butters were coming at a short weight. Only thing I purchase from them now is their Frank and Myrr, since I cannot find one I like better. It always takes 2-3 weeks for me to receive my orders from them


----------



## bbrown (Jan 13, 2015)

I've ordered from them once before with no issues.  They said I ordered on during a sale and they got behind.  Not my problem.   Big companies with time management issues need to figure their stuff out.   I hate to sound like a big ol "B" but I am just frustrated.


----------



## lsg (Jan 13, 2015)

I only had trouble one time, they did not include the coconut oil that was on the packing slip.  I called and they got it right out.  Sorry to hear that you had trouble.  Hope this isn't going to be the norm with them.


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 13, 2015)

I was reading in the other WSP thread about similar problems. It sounds like they had NO idea how much interest the sale would garner, but it seems like they aren't handling it very well at all. If they don't have the capacity to handle that many orders at once, they should have thought it through a bit more and possibly hired some temporary staff to help. I'm kind of glad I didn't order anything now. I don't mind waiting (though I do get impatient to try out my new items), but I need to know about when I'll get something. The way they seem to keep changing shipping dates on people (or assuring them that the order is going out that day) seems completely unprofessional to me.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 13, 2015)

I order from them a lot. I'd say they're my number 2 source I buy from and I've never had a problem with them. Hopefully these are isolated incidents and they get themselves sorted out. 

I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## new12soap (Jan 13, 2015)

I am sorry that you have had a bad experience with them, but I still consider them my #1 supplier. I know the sale generated a LOT of orders, as they anticipated. They put a notice on the website ahead of time to expect processing delays.

My concern is that even tho so many customers DID get their orders in a reasonable amount of time, the complaints of the ones that had to wait longer may make them decide to stop having the huge year-end clearance sales.

Don't get me wrong, I don't blame you for being unhappy that your order has taken so long, and I especially get that they should NOT being saying it will ship out "today" when it didn't. I can even see cancelling your order, but I do think filing a complaint with the BBB was much further than I would go for a simple delay or anything else short of totally being ripped off. JMO.


----------



## Soapacetic (Jan 13, 2015)

It always sucks to have to wait for an order, moreso wait extra time.
They should have been prepared to handle excess orders during a sale and also
hope they didnt put yours on the side because they sold inventory they didnt have on hand...that I hate with passion when comp do that.

Better luck with other companies or next orders


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 13, 2015)

I can understand that you are not pleased, it sounds like the sale was more than they could handle. I do not think your case is in any way acceptable, however I think it is a fluke. I order from them on a regular basis and whenever anything was wrong they have been quick to correct the situation. I am on the West coast and my orders are usually shipped within 24 hours, and they take 5-7 days to reach me. Maybe it is just me but I value the customer service provided when there is an issue even more than the speed of delivery.


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 13, 2015)

I order from them a LOT, they're my #1 supplier for a lot of items. I too put in an order during the big sale and didn't notice the shipping delay warning on the site ( my fault ) when I contacted them about the processing delay they responded within an hour and told me they hoped to have all orders processed by the 12th. This was the ONLY time I've ever had issues with their processing/shipping times. Normally all my orders are processed within 24 to 48 hours and arrive 3 business days after that. 

Was I disappointed with the delays this time? You bet, I was impatient to try some new colorants and FOs...

Is this normal for them? Not at all, they're usually very prompt.

I do understand your frustration though and I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## newbie (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered on the 30th and my order just arrived today. If they expected delays, it would have been nice for them to post about how many days it was delayed and with a big year-end clearance sale, they really should expect a serious uptick in orders and prepare. How they could possibly get caught so short, I don't know. I would ask people for overtime to churn out the orders to keep up, if it were my business.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got my order today as well, but I was expecting the delay. 
I order from WSP at least once a month, and haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 13, 2015)

I also ordered on 30th. I ended up calling them today and they said my order will be shipped today or tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## bbrown (Jan 14, 2015)

Well a funny thing happened.  They cancelled my order and refunded me.  Then about 5 hours later I get a notice that my order shipped and sent a tracking number.   So I suppose I will call and see if this is accurate.  Sheesh.   And I don't want it if I haven't paid for it.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 14, 2015)

bbrown said:


> I ordered on December 30th and have yet to receive a tracking number much less the order itself.
> 
> I called  them Friday and they assured me that it would ship  that day.  I called yesterday and was told the same thing.  So I called about 5 minutes ago and they said the same thing.  So I cancelled my order and will file a complaint with the BBB.
> 
> HORRIBLE business practice.


I'm waiting for two orders from them. The first was made Dec 31 and I just checked their site and it says that shipping is pending on both orders!  Two weeks and they haven't even shipped it! Not a good way to do business, for sure! I had two order later orders from other companies and both arrived quickly. Seems like WS needs to hire more people or face losing more customers. :-(


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 14, 2015)

My order from the 30th just shipped. For me this holiday season has been goofy (storms, crazy delays on ships in the Pacific due to the US Dockworkers slowdown/strike), so I expected it to be delayed and hey, free shipping.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got my order and come to find out I accidentally deleted the one FO I was really wanting...Black Raspberry Vanilla..  *bangs head on desk*


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 14, 2015)

It's like this every year. I don't order from them much anymore after all the to-do about "free shipping" - I'm paying more than ever for the few FO's I order from them. However, they DID say that orders would be slow going out because of the year end sale. It's just something you have to plan for.


----------



## SpringLily16 (Jan 14, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I order from them a lot. I'd say they're my number 2 source I buy from and I've never had a problem with them. Hopefully these are isolated incidents and they get themselves sorted out.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened to you!



Same here. I love their product line. They have some awesome stuff.  Hope this is just a hiccup and they get everything figured out so folks get their orders in a timely manner.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been having problems too. Seems like everytime I go to order things are out of stock and won't be in for a month, and it takes forever to ship.


----------



## HorseCreek (Jan 15, 2015)

I love WSP, they are my #1 supplier also. I  never have had a single problem with them. They said on the website that orders would be delayed, it shouldn't be a surprise. I too hope this does not deter them from continuing to have big sales! 

As for the "free shipping", it's your job as a consumer to figure out where you can get the better deal. We all know nothing is free (I mean seriously, we are crafters who make products), and that the shipping has to be paid somewhere. Any new products I order (I have an idea already for my usual products) I go around to all the different suppliers and see who is cheapest after adding shipping. Guess what, WSP is still usually cheaper. Their FO's and EO's are usually a bit pricey, but if it means having to order one single bottle from BB or NG, versus adding it to my WSP, after the shipping, it's sometimes cheaper. Again, it's your responsibility to check on that kind of thing. 

Mistakes happen, we're all human.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

I too don't often order from them.  I try to only place 2-3 larger orders a year from them.  There are some things  they have had the best price for thus far.  I plan ahead regardless of where I'm ordering from.  I try to always have enough stock on hand and order before running too low.  I refuse to have to depend on a delivery on short notice.  Especially during the winter months when weather can delay things too.  I ordered on the 30th and received my stuff on the 8th.  Also remember those who have large orders that equal a certain amount regardless of when they order get priority for whatever level they are at (silver, gold, platinum).  That too can come into play with WSP.


----------



## bbrown (Jan 15, 2015)

Horsecreek I was well aware of the delay.  Their website said 5-7 days.   No problem.  But on the 2 week mark and no word, sorry - not acceptable.  And I do not appreciate aloof customer service.  As stated before, large companies should plan ahead when they have a sale.  And when customers call for an update and they are told "today" it will ship, 2 days pass another call is made and they say "today", then a 3rd call is made the next day and they say "today" - they come across as unorganized.    Not acceptable.  I am a business owner, yes a small one, but I would never dream of appearing aloof to my customers.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 15, 2015)

HorseCreek said:


> I love WSP, they are my #1 supplier also. I  never have had a single problem with them. They said on the website that orders would be delayed, it shouldn't be a surprise. I too hope this does not deter them from continuing to have big sales!
> 
> As for the "free shipping", it's your job as a consumer to figure out where you can get the better deal. We all know nothing is free (I mean seriously, we are crafters who make products), and that the shipping has to be paid somewhere. Any new products I order (I have an idea already for my usual products) I go around to all the different suppliers and see who is cheapest after adding shipping. Guess what, WSP is still usually cheaper. Their FO's and EO's are usually a bit pricey, but if it means having to order one single bottle from BB or NG, versus adding it to my WSP, after the shipping, it's sometimes cheaper. Again, it's your responsibility to check on that kind of thing.
> 
> Mistakes happen, we're all human.



I know exactly how much my raw materials cost and I shop by who offers the best price for what I want. However, it makes it harder and more costly for me with WSP's "free shipping". I only order from them for the four FO's that I get from them.


----------



## lillybella (Jan 15, 2015)

I am currently trying to cancel my order for the thermometer EC400L1 Infrared Laser Thermometer I ordered. I read here that WSP had really overpriced that thermometer.
I found it at LotionCrafters for $73.00 with the adapter plus reasonable shipping. At WSP it is $119.00 with free shipping. That's too big of a difference for me plus they are taking too long.

I really like them as a supplier, but I need to re-think doing business with them now.


----------



## lillybella (Jan 16, 2015)

After not hearing back from WSP. I called this morning to cancel the thermometer part of my order. They said I had to reach the $40.00 minimum with the rest of my order & they would not wave the minimum. I then canceled the whole order. I went to Lotion Crafters and placed the whole order. WSP has been my #1 supplier for 5 years now. I am going to have to re-think doing business with them.

I am so disappointed with WSP.


----------

